# A few from the garden



## davholla (Jul 30, 2016)

A frog hopper



EF7A9905froghopper by davholla2002, on Flickr

My first photo using the beanpole technique (if you have young children, be careful what you do with the pole afterwards).  Also if you live in the UK be a rebel have ragwort in your garden.  It is great for insects



EF7A9959bug by davholla2002, on Flickr

A harvestman



EF7A9940harvestman by davholla2002, on Flickr

No idea what this is, any ideas?




EF7A9937creaturecrop by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------

